# VBox figures



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Chaps,
Has anyone any timed, performance figures, for the standard GT-R, and any figures for stage 2,3,4 etc ?. Really interested, just how much difference there is in the cars performance. For some reason, the 0 - 100 mph, is the one i like to know, regards, SIMON.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Got the Vbox... waiting for the better weather.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Got the Vbox... waiting for the better weather.


In same position, got figures before from Gtech, but not valid as include 1 foot rollout etc.

I think sub 7 secs 0-100 should be possible for Stage 2 plus.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> In same position, got figures before from Gtech, but not valid as include 1 foot rollout etc.
> 
> I think sub 7 secs 0-100 should be possible for Stage 2 plus.


So just went and had a first run with the Vbox, and also with my litchfield stage 4. The road was greasy and too much traffic around so just one quick run, no time to play with launch control so just floored it.

The result was a very slow start which gave 0-60 of 3.4, it will be dramatically quicker with any initial revs using even the LC2 launch used to take 0.3 secs off my time recorded with the Gtech. The first second or so was very slow then it took of and recorded a 0-100 of 6.8 secs, that is with no 1 foot roll out so a true timing.

My guess is with a dry road, using launch control i should be able to get under 6.5 secs without too much difficulty. For comparison the Autocar test of the MY12 GTR without using launch control recorded 7.3 secs to 100.

I think the 30-70 time of 2.2 secs is very impressive ! Getting the Car dynoed next week will be interesting to see what it is making.
Pretty impressive, now to wait for some good weather and an airfield.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

You know these cars are rapid when someone says 'The result was a very slow start which gave 0-60 of 3.4'. F*@k me that's still quick on a greasy road as well :bowdown1:

Man I want to get modding soon :chuckle:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent Marc,
Thanks for that. I think the 997 Turbo S, is quoted at 6.8 secs to 100 mph, so the stage 4 seems to better that, by some margin. Thanks for sharing, regards, SIMON.
P.S Are you running the latest Ecutek gearbox software from Iains, Marc ?. This will give you the latest launch control as well, wont it ?.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> So just went and had a first run with the Vbox, and also with my litchfield stage 4. The road was greasy and too much traffic around so just one quick run, no time to play with launch control so just floored it.
> 
> The result was a very slow start which gave 0-60 of 3.4, it will be dramatically quicker with any initial revs using even the LC2 launch used to take 0.3 secs off my time recorded with the Gtech. The first second or so was very slow then it took of and recorded a 0-100 of 6.8 secs, that is with no 1 foot roll out so a true timing.
> 
> ...


Good times, can you take a screenshot of the actual graphed plot with the table 0-100 down the side? Bit like my 1 below, would be interested to see all your breakdowns :thumbsup:..










Stage 4, so around 620hp?

6.5 is bonkers if you can get down that far:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Has your RS ever been on a quarter mile drag strip,if so what times/trap speed 7.38 to 100 is quick.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

asiasi said:


> Has your RS ever been on a quarter mile drag strip,if so what times/trap speed 7.38 to 100 is quick.


Yeah, set a new PB of 11.3 @ 122mph couple of weeks ago. 19th Feb so track was cold, there's possibly another tenth in it as 60ft was 1.74 and ideally it should get into the 1.6x's

Top of the Crail thrash leaderboard so far....Crail Raceway Drag Strip & Race Car Track Scotland






Not too shabby although probably a good half a second off the pace off S2/3 tuned GTR's I suspect


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS.

I know you can't see the first bit of your graph, but was the Vbox on it's standard setting?

Because on that it doesn't activate until it senses you moving, by which time you are already doing 3 or 4 mph. This gives false times and shows an under reading on the 0-10mph time.

The reason I ask (other than you covered that bit of the graph up) is because your 0-10mph time is 0.39 secs, but the 10-20mph time when you have already launched (which is usually faster) is significantly longer at 0.51 secs, despite the fact that there is probably no gear change in there.
And your 20-30mph time is also 0.51 seconds.
But in the standard setting my 0-10 time was always faster as in reality it was measuring a 3mph-10mph time.

Usually the 0-10mph times is the slower of the three as you have to get the thing rolling.

I have a Vbox myself and I have seen exactly this happen.
In my GTR it was taking about 0.3 seconds off my 0-60mph time until I manually pushed the record button before a run. In this mode the 0-10mph time was never within 0.1 second of the 10-20mph or the 20-30mph time.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Good stuff none the less :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

asiasi said:


> Good stuff none the less :thumbsup:


I agree, not saying it's bad. :thumbsup:

Just saying it's possible with a Vbox in the standard settings to knock 0.3 or so off your 0-10mph time.
Which you can only see if you can see the *whole* graph.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I agree, not saying it's bad. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just saying it's possible with a Vbox in the standard settings to knock 0.3 or so off your 0-10mph time.
> Which you can only see if you can see the *whole* graph.


Sorry, not following?

The display on the vbox unit itself can be wrong but the graph charts never lie. The reason the vbox display may be wrong is due to the 1 ft rollout. On that 7.38 100 run, my vbox was displaying 3.1 to 60 and 7.2 to 100 but when plotted in the chart it was 3.29 and 3.38 so an extra 0.19s due to the 1ft rollout. Its only evident though when you plot it.

Marc though has this feature turned off so the 6.8 to 100 display is genuine although its only accurate to a tenth, not a hundredth, the graph displays the hundredth, it could be 6.80 or 6.89

Vbox's are great though:thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Images below..


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> LEO-RS.
> 
> I know you can't see the first bit of your graph, but was the Vbox on it's standard setting?
> 
> ...


Yep, hopefully the pic is clear enough, this was my vbox display...










And then the corresponding graph...










The graphs do not display the 1 foot rollouts hence my time changed from 3.1 to 3.29 for 60mph

Hope that explains

The TTRS is light in comparison to the GTR so its 0-10 should probably be quicker, it launches pretty damn hard.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Sorry, not following?
> 
> The display on the vbox unit itself can be wrong but the graph charts never lie. The reason the vbox display may be wrong is due to the 1 ft rollout. On that 7.38 100 run, my vbox was displaying 3.1 to 60 and 7.2 to 100 but when plotted in the chart it was 3.29 and 3.38 so an extra 0.19s due to the 1ft rollout. Its only evident though when you plot it.
> 
> ...


I know the graph never lies.
But if you don't set the Vbox to record from a standstill it switches off when you are stationary for a few seconds and switches back on when you move.

This is it's default mode.
It does not start recording until you get to about 3mph.

So it then shows a wrong 0-10mph time as it's actually 3-10mph.
This knocks about 0.3 seconds off your times.

I was asking as your 0-10mph time look incorrect compared to your 10-20mph and 20-30mph times.

If I could have seen the whole graph I would not have asked, but you have plopped another window over the picture of your graph so the bit under 5mph is not visable.

I am not having a go. I just think that if you didn't notice this (or covered it up by putting that other window over the bottom of the graph) your times shown above are actually wrong, they should all be about 0.3 seconds more.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you post the graph without something covering the bottom of it up?

So it shows that at the start of recording you were doing 0mph rather than 3mph.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

So, what could Marc achieve, if he used the 1 foot roll out, in the dry, instead of just hoofing it off the line, without launch control ?.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

HSimon said:


> So, what could Marc achieve, if he used the 1 foot roll out, in the dry, instead of just hoofing it off the line, without launch control ?.


The 1ft rollout is worth about 0.2, its used for drag racing where the 1/4m strip gives a free 1ft before it breaks the timing beams.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I know the graph never lies.
> But if you don't set the Vbox to record from a standstill it switches off when you are stationary for a few seconds and switches back on when you move.
> 
> This is it's default mode.
> ...


Are you sure? Where is this set in the menus? It's just the 1ft rollout option you are explaining there surely? After 1ft, the car can be travelling at 5mph already hence why it displays quicker times.

I'll have to get my old file and plot it again and then take a screenshot. Not on home laptop at moment but will do sometime tomorrow and send it to you. The time break downs is just coincidental that it covers the first part of the graph.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> The 1ft rollout is worth about 0.2, its used for drag racing where the 1/4m strip gives a free 1ft before it breaks the timing beams.


So Marcs stage 4, could be a full second quicker to 100 mph, in ideal conditions, with the rollout, than your car ?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

HSimon said:


> So Marcs stage 4, could be a full second quicker to 100 mph, in ideal conditions, with the rollout, than your car ?


My rollout as shown on my vbox is 7.2 then genuine 7.38, for sure Marc can display a 6.2 and a 6.38 to be a full second quicker. That is astonishingly quick performance, Veyron speed I think is 5.8 or so.

Anyway, its interesting stuff, was just wanting to check marcs graphs, his 30-70 for example is 2.2 in comparison to my 2.6, I am way down on power though, probably 200hp or so.

The Hulk GTR is posting some pretty bonkers vbox times at moment, 60-130 in 4secs or so, crazy.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

For sure, all these figures discussed in this thread, are very quick, and wether you own the GT-R, or TT RS, they are all fantastic achievements. It wasnt so long ago, that if you could hit 60mph, in 6ish seconds, you were driving a half quick motor.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Are you sure? Where is this set in the menus? It's just the 1ft rollout option you are explaining there surely? After 1ft, the car can be travelling at 5mph already hence why it displays quicker times.
> 
> I'll have to get my old file and plot it again and then take a screenshot. Not on home laptop at moment but will do sometime tomorrow and send it to you. The time break downs is just coincidental that it covers the first part of the graph.


I contacted Racelogic about this issue and it's because the Vbox is mainly a circuit driving tool. You have to go into the options and change it to continuous recording, or press the record button every time prior to a launch. It is then accurate.

With it recording from a standstill the 0-10mph time is always (in my experience) slower than the 10-20 or 20-30 times, as you have to get the thing moving which is limited by traction (or lack of) off the line. Which is the bit the Vbox in it's standard setting chops off, giving a graph that starts at 3mph.

I'll see if I've still got one to show you what I mean...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here you go.

This is my front wheel drive diesel Skoda.

0-60mph is about 6 seconds, but look where the graph starts and the 0-60 time logged was 5.64 seconds.










It's chopped the start off, giving a very low 0-10mph time.

This is because I forgot to manually start the recording before I set off.
Sometimes it's a few mph less, but this is a good example to show the detailed figures it produces are not always spot on in standard mode with speed sensing recording.

Same car, with recording activated before setting off.










I'd like to have a faster graph, but +5c and a bit damp doesn't suit a front wheel drive diesel. :chuckle:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Excellent Marc,
> Thanks for that. I think the 997 Turbo S, is quoted at 6.8 secs to 100 mph, so the stage 4 seems to better that, by some margin. Thanks for sharing, regards, SIMON.
> P.S Are you running the latest Ecutek gearbox software from Iains, Marc ?. This will give you the latest launch control as well, wont it ?.


I have got the latest launch control software, but didn't fancy trying it in the damp, will wait for better weather then play a bit. I got the circlips done, just so that i could do that .


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Graph below of another run kind of puts that myth to bed mate, the left side isn't covered and it's still showing the same 0-60, fractionally slower 100. 0-10 element quicker than the 10-20. Remember TTRS is a good 300kg lighter than the GTR so it does launch very well. 











Video of above run

Audi TTRS MRC S2 (425bhp) 0-174mph - YouTube


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> The 1ft rollout is worth about 0.2, its used for drag racing where the 1/4m strip gives a free 1ft before it breaks the timing beams.


That was the main reason i swapped from the Gtech to the Vbox, as you couldn't turn the 1 foot roll out off on the Gtech. Also the Vbox is more accurate as it uses GPS rather than accelerometers in the Gtech.

Whichever way i look at it though the Stage 4 is incredibly quick, i find i have to keep it in Eco mode around town or just a but too urgent.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> That was the main reason i swapped from the Gtech to the Vbox, as you couldn't turn the 1 foot roll out off on the Gtech. Also the Vbox is more accurate as it uses GPS rather than accelerometers in the Gtech.
> 
> Whichever way i look at it though the Stage 4 is incredibly quick, i find i have to keep it in Eco mode around town or just a but too urgent.


Certainly, it's astonishingly quick if you think a mid 6 with launch. 

Vbox is great, it's the standard in the motoring press.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impressive LEO-RS.

Thanks for clearing that up. :thumbsup:
See you at Santa Pod on the 24th.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

First post, since I am an engineer I have a year of vbox data on the mod GTR. I am in the USA running GTC E85 tune and GTC Titan, downpipe, midpipe, 3" intake, fuel pumps and injectors and the numbers are astonishing for stock turbos. The best 0-100 mph (on the graph) time is 5.99s (no rollout) on flat road of course. On the same run, the 0-160 mph was 15.20 s (road flat, 6 ft drop over 2276 ft. I say best because it is not easy to accomplish. The best drag strip run was 0-100 mph (no rollout) was 6.05 s at the 2-26-2012 private rental with 20+ GTRs there. Now this is the best indication how strong your car is when you run against other GTRs on the same track at the same time.
I post elevation because we can only compare data from flat roads. Obvious weather has big effect also.
For the accuracy of vbox, the 7 runs I had at the 2-26-2012 drag event, the vbox average 0.06 (1 ft rollout enable since it is drag strip) slower than track timing. I have over 100 drag strip passes and it is within the 0.1 s accuracy in ET as stated in the data sheet, pretty amazing. 
Can't post link since I am a newbie!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice first post, keep them coming!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

LEO-RS said:


> Vbox is great, it's the standard in the motoring press.


Thats true, but the proper mags and testers do use the bigger more advanced versions of VBox rather than than the little-box on-screen version. The bigger ones often have multiple GPS sensors, go up to 100Hz sampling (instead of 10 Hz) and often reference the Russian satellites as well as the US system and some even reference a fixed base station for the tiniest corrections.

To be fair the extra accuracy is not noticeable on a 0-100mph run, it is more for getting exact distances on brake tests and also calculating yaw/slip angles to a greater degree of accuracy.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

goonthree said:


> First post, since I am an engineer I have a year of vbox data on the mod GTR. I am in the USA running GTC E85 tune and GTC Titan, downpipe, midpipe, 3" intake, fuel pumps and injectors and the numbers are astonishing for stock turbos. The best 0-100 mph (on the graph) time is 5.99s (no rollout) on flat road of course. On the same run, the 0-160 mph was 15.20 s (road flat, 6 ft drop over 2276 ft. I say best because it is not easy to accomplish. The best drag strip run was 0-100 mph (no rollout) was 6.05 s at the 2-26-2012 private rental with 20+ GTRs there. Now this is the best indication how strong your car is when you run against other GTRs on the same track at the same time.
> I post elevation because we can only compare data from flat roads. Obvious weather has big effect also.
> For the accuracy of vbox, the 7 runs I had at the 2-26-2012 drag event, the vbox average 0.06 (1 ft rollout enable since it is drag strip) slower than track timing. I have over 100 drag strip passes and it is within the 0.1 s accuracy in ET as stated in the data sheet, pretty amazing.
> Can't post link since I am a newbie!


What kind of ET's and terminals is a 6sec 100 GTR managing? Low 10's/135?


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

All below done on Nitto Invo street tires set to 31 psi as I never adjust tire pressure to race.

2-26-2012 drag strip with 0-60 mph 2.72 s (no rollout), 0-100 mph on vbox = 6.05 s (no rollout), 60 ft 1.562s, 1/8 mi [email protected] mph, 1/4 mi [email protected] mph, vbox same run shows (no rollout) 1/8 mi [email protected] mph, 1/4 mi [email protected] mph. I do have couple runs at drag strip at 10.3's but the 0-100 mph was slower at 6.08 s (didn't launch as hard). Now correct for 1 ft rollout on vbox the 1/4 mi ET is 10.45 vs drag strip's 10.419s (pretty damn accurate).

On the street more power (20 deg cooler) and less traction vbox time (no rollout) 0-60 mph 2.90 s, 0-100 mph 5.99 s, 0-150 mph 12.90 s, 1/8 mi [email protected] mph and 1/4 mi [email protected] mph? Road pretty much flat with the 1/4 mi run only shows 2 ft drop.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

goonthree said:


> All below done on Nitto Invo street tires set to 31 psi as I never adjust tire pressure to race.
> 
> 2-26-2012 drag strip with 0-60 mph 2.72 s (no rollout), 0-100 mph on vbox = 6.05 s (no rollout), 60 ft 1.562s, 1/8 mi [email protected] mph, 1/4 mi [email protected] mph, vbox same run shows (no rollout) 1/8 mi [email protected] mph, 1/4 mi [email protected] mph. I do have couple runs at drag strip at 10.3's but the 0-100 mph was slower at 6.08 s (didn't launch as hard). Now correct for 1 ft rollout on vbox the 1/4 mi ET is 10.45 vs drag strip's 10.419s (pretty damn accurate).
> 
> On the street more power (20 deg cooler) and less traction vbox time (no rollout) 0-60 mph 2.90 s, 0-100 mph 5.99 s, 0-150 mph 12.90 s, 1/8 mi [email protected] mph and 1/4 mi [email protected] mph? Road pretty much flat with the 1/4 mi run only shows 2 ft drop.


Thats a very impressive set of figures, what modifications are you running and approximately what Hp ?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Thats a very impressive set of figures, what modifications are you running and approximately what Hp ?





goonthree said:


> I am in the USA running GTC E85 tune and GTC Titan, downpipe, midpipe, 3" intake, fuel pumps and injectors and the numbers are astonishing for stock turbos.


At a guess I would suspect power output around 600whp on race fuel? British numbers 700bhp+


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

I dynoed at 83 deg weather and put down 561 awhp on Mustang Dyno. I run E85 so I don't use race gas. I can tell you Dyno numbers are misleading as I ran couple 560 whp on dynojet heads up and I trapped 4.5 mph heads up racing. Best is run heads up as weather is a big factor. Leaving for the drag strip, later


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

LEO-RS said:


> Yeah, set a new PB of 11.3 @ 122mph couple of weeks ago. 19th Feb so track was cold, there's possibly another tenth in it as 60ft was 1.74 and ideally it should get into the 1.6x's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad fella, you must be first in the salon on a morning? :thumbsup:
Just picked up an RS5, do you know how the TT compares?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

RS5 is a lovely motor, but even in standard trim the TTRS is quicker... TTRS VS RS5 Autobild.de SURPRISING!!

Video of the 2 cars, (neither launch)... Audi TT RS vs Audi RS5 - YouTube

I do like them a lot, but engine choice (in my opinion) lets it down. If it had a blower, I would probably have swapped my TTRS for 1.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RS5 seems to be detuned to me, it wants to go but seems to be held back, not looked into it but would think they're relatively easy to tune to higher output if required. Not that I'l tune it as that's what my other car is for.

TTRS is just a bit too small for me tbh, the RS5 isn't exactly massive inside considering it's external dimensions. But that V8 soundtrack is nice though  Looks like you're getting good results with yours mind


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

matt j said:


> Not bad fella, you must be first in the salon on a morning? :thumbsup:


Love the stereotyping:chuckle:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Great thread guys, very impressive times for stock turbos, have to admit one of the reservation I have with going for bigger turbos is lossing the low spool response that the standard turbos give but looking at Ians recent thread with his upgraded turbos it seems you can have your cake and eat it.....must fight the urge!!!


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Marc,
Did you happen to VBox the standard car, before you modded it ?. Would be really interesting to see, just how much quicker the modded car is now, and just what a difference has been made.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've bought a vbox 6 months ago, still in the box but will do some before and after runs. Just need to fine a flat private road for 0-100 

Anders


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Said it before and ill say it again- that TTRS has astounded me. :bowdown1:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

lawsy said:


> Said it before and ill say it again- that TTRS has astounded me. :bowdown1:


Lawsy,
I came to the GT-R from an S-Tronic TT RS, and the standard TT RS is no match at all for a standard MY10 GT-R, but the RS does seem to respond very well to a remap, making it the equal, or slightly better, if Leos figures are correct, to a standard MY 10 GT-R [on paper]. We still havent seen this TT RS alongside a standard GT-R yet. But, you then map the GT-R, and its game over for the RS, and so it goes on. I still keep laughing at the performance of my GT-R, when i give it some beans, as i dont drive it every day, and to think a mapped TT could keep up is remarkable. Plenty of life and enthusiasm in the GT-R, TT RS debate :thumbsup:, regards, SIMON.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

HSimon said:


> I still keep laughing at the performance of my GT-R, when i give it some beans, as i dont drive it every day, and to think a mapped TT could keep up is remarkable.


I agree, but I also have to remind myself that the Skyline GT-R legend is not just about straight line acceleration. Put it on a track or a real road with corners and the GT-R will pull out a healthy lead on most things. It's not just built to launch, which is why it's such a complete performance vehicle.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I agree, but I also have to remind myself that the Skyline GT-R legend is not just about straight line acceleration. Put it on a track or a real road with corners and the GT-R will pull out a healthy lead on most things. It's not just built to launch, which is why it's such a complete performance vehicle.


Absolutely agree, the GT-R is the complete performance package, the VBox figures are very interesting to me, and shows the differences in straight line speed, between standard, and modified, but on any good road, when you are in the mood, there are lots of corners, connecting the straights together, and this is where the GT-R wins your heart, and admiration.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

Drag strip results from today. no rollout, 0-60 mph 2.93 s, 0-100 mph 6.03 s, 0-130 mph 9.68 s and 0-140 mph 11.23 s on vbox. Drag time slip [email protected] mph vbox [email protected] mph.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

goonthree said:


> Drag strip results from today. no rollout, 0-60 mph 2.93 s, 0-100 mph 6.03 s, 0-130 mph 9.68 s and 0-140 mph 11.23 s on vbox. Drag time slip [email protected] mph vbox [email protected] mph.


Amazing figures, are you running drag tyres? That's not far off Veyron speed to 100mph!

Anders


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Goonthree's graphs (as he can't post)


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I run nitto invo tires with 260 tread wear 315/35/20 and 275/40/20. I am running E85 on Ben's tune. I think the car runs so much stronger with E85. E85 chemical characteristic shows with same amount of air, it generates 8% more btu. You guys have E85 at UK?



Anders_R35 said:


> Amazing figures, are you running drag tyres? That's not far off Veyron speed to 100mph!
> 
> Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

goonthree said:


> Thanks, I run nitto invo tires with 260 tread wear 315/35/20 and 275/40/20. I am running E85 on Ben's tune. I think the car runs so much stronger with E85. E85 chemical characteristic shows with same amount of air, it generates 8% more btu. You guys have E85 at UK?


It's available through a small number of petrol stations, not really practical for daily use with the GTR's drinking habits.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

goonthree said:


> Drag strip results from today. no rollout, 0-60 mph 2.93 s, 0-100 mph 6.03 s, 0-130 mph 9.68 s and 0-140 mph 11.23 s on vbox. Drag time slip [email protected] mph vbox [email protected] mph.


Outstanding figures mate, thanks for sharing. Not quite sure what E85 is, not too well up on the intracasies, is that a code for a certain map, or fuel ?, regards, SIMON.

P.S Doh, just read Anders reply, i know what it is now :chuckle:


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

E85 is fuel typical 70-85% Ethanol and rest gas.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

It will get rid of the stinky smell without cat. It is hard not to use E85 once you get used to it! I bring (10) 5-6 gallon jugs in the GTR to do my 70 gallon fill up! How much is premium gas cost at UK, got to be a lot.



Anders_R35 said:


> It's available through a small number of petrol stations, not really practical for daily use with the GTR's drinking habits.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

goonthree said:


> It will get rid of the stinky smell without cat. It is hard not to use E85 once you get used to it! I bring (10) 5-6 gallon jugs in the GTR to do my 70 gallon fill up! How much is premium gas cost at UK, got to be a lot.


I pay £1.47 (circa $2.33) per litre at the local Shell garage for 99RON, I think slightly better than your 93.

I've run a 15% Methanol mix on my Scooby for the last couple of years, which I mix in at the fuel pump. It would be more convenient for me to use Methanol on the GTR if I decided to go that way, but to be honest it's so much easier to run straight petrol and I'm not sure I can be bothered with it the GTR. 

Anders


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

There is car's capability and there is how much the owner can extract. Since GTR is easy to drive, one might extract 90% of car's capability while other car might be 80%. I always say it doesn't matter how fast your car is, what matter is how fast you are in your car.





CT17 said:


> I agree, but I also have to remind myself that the Skyline GT-R legend is not just about straight line acceleration. Put it on a track or a real road with corners and the GT-R will pull out a healthy lead on most things. It's not just built to launch, which is why it's such a complete performance vehicle.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Marc,
> Did you happen to VBox the standard car, before you modded it ?. Would be really interesting to see, just how much quicker the modded car is now, and just what a difference has been made.


Unfortunately not, previous readings were on a Gtech, using 1 foot roll out and with a GTC custom tune and Y-pipe and using launch control, so not directly relevant. I actually achieved a best 0-60 of 2.94 and 0-100 of 6.65 on a dry day !


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Looked at the Ferrari 4589 Italia test which did 0-100 in 6.8 same as my car but they used launch control. Also their 30-70 time was 2.4 verses mine of 2.2 ! Interesting


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Looked at the Ferrari 4589 Italia test which did 0-100 in 6.8 same as my car but they used launch control. Also their 30-70 time was 2.4 verses mine of 2.2 ! Interesting


Modded GTR vs Ferrari 458 Italia - YouTube :chuckle:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Unfortunately not, previous readings were on a Gtech, using 1 foot roll out and with a GTC custom tune and Y-pipe and using launch control, so not directly relevant. I actually achieved a best 0-60 of 2.94 and 0-100 of 6.65 on a dry day !


Thanks Marc,
Still balistic figures.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Thanks Marc,
> Still balistic figures.


They are pretty amazing cars, i can't wait to try the Ecutek launch control in the dry !! I have only done 2.6k LC2 launches before and they took 0.3 of a sec off the times, this launches at 4k, but no idea how it will work or bog down.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Thanks Marc,
> Still balistic figures.


I had another go early this morning as the sun was shining and i was awake early. Unfortunately though it looked nice , it was only 4c and still a bit damp so again traction was hard to get. Roll on those warm summer mornings. I had one attempt without launch control and two with. !st go without 0-60 3.4 0-100 6.8, second with 0-60 3.7 , 0-100 7.1 and third attempt 0-60 3.3 , 0-100 6.7.

So a few conclusions , Firstly i am consistently taking 3.4 secs to go from 60-100 so i guess by that point the traction is not playing any part. Secondly although the launch control actually felt good , the traction light was coming on so i was losing grip and time. Lastly my 0-100 is now just governed by grip in the first couple of seconds. I still think with a warm day bone dry road and a few attempts 6.4 to 100 should be possible. Very immature but great fun !!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't worry about being immature mate, you only live once so make sure you have fun :chuckle:

Great figures btw. Just about to go out and enjoy the sun myself.


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I had another go early this morning as the sun was shining and i was awake early. Unfortunately though it looked nice , it was only 4c and still a bit damp so again traction was hard to get. Roll on those warm summer mornings. I had one attempt without launch control and two with. !st go without 0-60 3.4 0-100 6.8, second with 0-60 3.7 , 0-100 7.1 and third attempt 0-60 3.3 , 0-100 6.7.
> 
> So a few conclusions , Firstly i am consistently taking 3.4 secs to go from 60-100 so i guess by that point the traction is not playing any part. Secondly although the launch control actually felt good , the traction light was coming on so i was losing grip and time. Lstly my 0-100 is now just governed by grip in the first couple of seconds. I still think with a warm day bone dry road and a few attempts 6.4 to 100 should be possible. Very immature but great fun !!


Those are some great figures. What mods are you running Marc?
Thanks


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Fazza said:


> Those are some great figures. What mods are you running Marc?
> Thanks


I am running Litchfield Stage 4 with a 90mm Milltek Race exhaust.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting Marc,
Really great figures indeed. Would be good to see just what a new MY12 could muster up. Looks like your times are slightly slower to 60, but quicker to 100, than a MY 11 or 12 ?. So, you must be pulling harder, once you are up to speed, to get to 100 quicker ?. I know you will be even quicker, when you can hook up some grip, on a warmer/dryer surface, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Marc, have you had the gearbox software installed by litchfields yet?

Be great to do a vbox before and after if not.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Marc, have you had the gearbox software installed by litchfields yet?
> 
> Be great to do a vbox before and after if not.


Yes i have it in, saved me 0.1 sec 0-60 compared to best foot down, but I'm sure it would save more if road was fully dry.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

You need to turn off traction control as it should help your 0-60 mph greatly.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

goonthree said:


> You need to turn off traction control as it should help your 0-60 mph greatly.


Really, i haven't tried that, why does it help so much, don't you just get more wheel spin ?


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

Traction control cuts power. I have launches with RRR slower than just hit the gas due to excessive wheel spin but I also have a lot more power. In fact, in cool weather, under 45 deg F, traction control was kicking in when I am doing 60-130 mph. Sometimes I couldn't even tell it kicks in 60-130 except the crappy times.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

goonthree said:


> Traction control cuts power. I have launches with RRR slower than just hit the gas due to excessive wheel spin but I also have a lot more power. In fact, in cool weather, under 45 deg F, traction control was kicking in when I am doing 60-130 mph. Sometimes I couldn't even tell it kicks in 60-130 except the crappy times.


Interesting, i look forward to giving it a go with TC Off !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve's 800R

On street tires 20' R888's


60-130 4.8 seconds
30-130 6.6


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Had another quick run today, just one and my first ever attempt at a launch with VDC Off improved slightly with 0-60 3.2 and 0-100 6.6. Pretty good, 60-100 always comes out as 3.4 secs so just got to keep whittling down the 0-60 with some practice.

Oh i would love the time to try this for a while a deserted run way !


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Had another quick run today, just one and my first ever attempt at a launch with VDC Off improved slightly with 0-60 3.2 and 0-100 6.6. Pretty good, 60-100 always comes out as 3.4 secs so just got to keep whittling down the 0-60 with some practice.
> 
> Oh i would love the time to try this for a while a deserted run way !


With a 102mph vmax I think you got your post wrong...this was clearly done on a deserted runway or was it your private road:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> With a 102mph vmax I think you got your post wrong...this was clearly done on a deserted runway or was it your private road:thumbsup:


I have a very long driveway  !


----------

